# Aston Martin Goes Open with AMR-One Race Car While Audi Goes Closed with R18



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Gaydon, UK - Aston Martin Racing announces today its plans for the new season including the unveiling of a new ground-up developed LMP1 race car, the AMR-One, as well as confirming the driver line-up and planned race programme.

The Gulf Liveried Aston Martin AMR-One is a new open-top LMP1 race car featuring a 2.0 litre turbocharged six cylinder direct injection petrol engine which has been developed for a new bespoke carbon fibre chassis designed and manufactured by Aston Martin Racing.

* Full Story *


----------

